# lost paddle found nalgien



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

*good luck*

Good luck on finding the paddle...
Don't be to hard on her at least she is tryin to paddle... think of all us newbies

Signed 
Swims cuz I'm to dumb to take a roll class or portage!!!


----------

